# epoxy and a dremel saves the light fixture



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

So the other day my light fixture broke on my tank. It seems the piece that the bulb drops into broke at the corner and there was really no fix for this... we took it into electical stores, even a lighting store and no one had the part to replace the one that was broken. Without it, there is no circuit and no light! So the one electrical company said they could get the part in from the manufacturer in 2 weeks, and this would then mean my plants would be dead..... 

So not wanting to wait or pay any money, my boyfriend put his brain to work. He made a puddle of epoxy and set the whole part into it. Let it harden, then took a dremel to it and shaped it to match what it used to look like. Waaaahh Laaaahhh!! I came home from work to a fixed light!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice to have someone handy and creative around. Aren't you one lucky lady


----------

